# <Q> What bloat can you remove from 4.5.601



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

I kinda don't want to go on a ROM with the OTA just yet so what can I get rid of?


----------



## ddaniel51 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3781-D2G-Gingerbread-bloat


----------

